# Hitachi KM12VC Plunge just crappy?



## antknee3491 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have had issues with the plunge action sticking for a long time now. Recently I took apart the plunge base, cleaned and dry-lubed it. It plunges a little better now but not anything like some Dewalts, PC or Bosch's I have tried. 
Is this just a crappy plunge base? Has anyone used the plunge base and are happy with it?
Thanks


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, Anthony! Welcome to the router Forum: This may not sound like the best way to repair, but I would clean up the router, especially the tube runs, and the tubes! There is also a brake mech. that holds the router solid in the plunged state. Try to clean that up also. The best thing that You can do is dry polish the tubes, and all to do with the plunge function. DO NOT use lube of any kind! It only collects very fine dust and helps to make the plunge operation seem a bit hard. When all is apart, You can use a cleaner to remove the grease that stays, and use a dry rag, possibly with an abrasive cleaner and bring the tubes to a fine appearance. Once clean, You can put on latex gloves so as to keep it clean. I think You will be able to tell the difference. There are those who use there own method. This isn't the only way, or the best way, so check out all the post!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

antknee3491 said:


> I have had issues with the plunge action sticking for a long time now. Recently I took apart the plunge base, cleaned and dry-lubed it. It plunges a little better now but not anything like some Dewalts, PC or Bosch's I have tried.
> Is this just a crappy plunge base? Has anyone used the plunge base and are happy with it?
> Thanks


I've had the M12VC for a couple of years now with no real issues with the plunge. Was a bit stiff when I first got it but once that wore in it's been fine. What occurs to me is that the Hitachi plunge works exactly opposite than the other 3 brands you mentioned. The plunge locks on *release* of lever so the lever must be fully depressed through the whole plunge or you will get brake "grab".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Anthony, your Hitachi does have a different feel than other routers; the plunge action is much softer than a Bosch 1617 for example. This is not a case of one being better than the other, just different. This is why I suggest people get their hands on as many routers as possible before making a purchase. Working the controls with your own hands will show which model is right for you.


----------



## antknee3491 (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine actually sticks after I have depressed it. I push the level all the way down and most of the time, it just stays there. Sometimes it releases a little of the way, but not all the way. 
It is only a couple of years old, but I have never really used it because of this so it hasn't seen much action.
Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

antknee3491 said:


> Mine actually sticks after I have depressed it. I push the level all the way down and most of the time, it just stays there. Sometimes it releases a little of the way, but not all the way.
> It is only a couple of years old, but I have never really used it because of this so it hasn't seen much action.
> Thanks


I think what I'm reading here is that the lever doesn't pop back up on it's own, at least not very reliably? That uses a torsion spring to return the lever to the locked (it's home position). Could the spring be broken or the pin it pivots on be malformed? I would try flushing that area with automotive type brake cleaner and see if that helps. If it does, I would lube it with some dry graphite lube. Also, if it has done this since it was new, I believe that router was sold with a 5 year warranty. In any event, I believe it would be worth a call to Hitachi customer support. I really enjoy using mine, everything works smoothly and it is the quietest of the bunch.


----------

